# Ryan air taking extra bag not booked on orginal ticket



## MUM2KIDS (6 Sep 2007)

The family is flying with Ryan air on Wednesday and I've just noticed that I stupidly booked all four bags under 1 person.  My fault I know!  My question is what the best way to book the extra bags? - I've checked the website and I can't do it on line - hopefully I'm wrong.

Can I do it at airport before I check in and if so how early do I need to get there...?

Flying with kids so less hassle the better

Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

I don't understand. You have booked 4 bags under one person so presumably you have paid the charges and there is no point in changing this? Or do you think that there is? Then you want to add 1 (?) more bag? If you cannot do it online then presumably you can only do it at check-in?


----------



## Sunny (6 Sep 2007)

I think the problem is that Ryanair won't let people share baggage allowances so if the bags are all under the same person, they will probably face excess baggage charges even if the four people in the group take a bag each.


----------



## GarBow (6 Sep 2007)

Sunny,

When booking on Ryanair, each person can book up to 5 bags.  

You should have no problem as long as the person who's booking has the baggage attached to it is travelling with you both ways.

As for more baggage, you will need to pay for this at the ryanair desk in departures.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

Sunny said:


> I think the problem is that Ryanair won't let people share baggage allowances so if the bags are all under the same person, they will probably face excess baggage charges even if the four people in the group take a bag each.


OK - that makes sense alright. Perhaps the original poster's intention is to split the bags back out to be one per person or something? Maybe they can clarify on this point and on what charges have already been paid?


----------



## GarBow (6 Sep 2007)

One person has 4 bags books and paid for.

The others have none. It doesn't matter who's name their under if there travelling together.

There will be no excess baggage payments unless they have more baggage or weight than they had paid for. Under one name or four.


----------



## Sunny (6 Sep 2007)

GarBow said:


> Sunny,
> 
> When booking on Ryanair, each person can book up to 5 bags.
> 
> You should have no problem as long as the person who's booking has the baggage attached to it is travelling with you both ways.


 
Yeah but each person is allocated a 15k or whatever it is baggage allowance. If the four bags under the one name exceed the 15k, they will be charged even though the four bags are for four different people. Basically you don't benefit from the 60k (4x15) baggage allowance that the OP would have got if she booked one bag under each name. They can't share the allowance


----------



## Sunny (6 Sep 2007)

From Ryanair website:

Passenger may purchase up to 5 items of baggage per person. Please Note: That the total Checked Baggage Allowance per person is 15kg irrespective of the number of items of baggage purchased per person. There is no baggage allowance for infants, although a pram/buggy will be carried free of charge.
Any passenger checking in baggage exceeding the 15kg checked baggage allowance per person will be charged an excess baggage fee per kilo [broken link removed].
*Passengers may not use the unused checked baggage allowance of other passengers. No pooling/sharing of the checked baggage allowance is permitted, even within a party travelling on the same Confirmation Number.*


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

I presume that the original poster has probably paid €6 per bag each way already - i.e. 2 flights x 4 bags x €6 = €48 with all bags checked in under one passenger's name. As _Sunny _says excess baggage charges will most likely be an issue where all are checked under a single passenger and the 15KG limit is breached. As such perhaps she needs to split them back out to be one per passenger and I presume that this will cost an additional 2 flights x 3 bags x €12 (higher baggage charge applies at the desk versus online) = €72? And then there seems to be an additional bag to be considered (i.e. 5 bags for 4 passengers) which might need to be allocated carefully to one of the passengers to avoid exceeding 15KG?


----------



## GarBow (6 Sep 2007)

I stand corrected.

So one person could book 5 pieces of seperate baggage at 3 Kilos each and be charged 5 times for something thay could put in one bag?

Am i reading this correctly?


----------



## Sunny (6 Sep 2007)

GarBow said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> So one person could book 5 pieces of seperate baggage at 3 Kilos each and be charged 5 times for something thay could put in one bag?
> 
> Am i reading this correctly?


 
Yep. Packing is important!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

GarBow said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> So one person could book 5 pieces of seperate baggage at 3 Kilos each and be charged 5 times for something thay could put in one bag?
> 
> Am i reading this correctly?


Yes - 5 cases not packed to capacity most likely (e.g. hard shell cases) take up more space in the hold than one that is so it's hardly surprising that an airline might charge more for the former.


----------



## sam h (6 Sep 2007)

This happened to us as a friend booked our flights and put all the bags under my name.  Ryanair will only allow 15kg per person and no sharing allowed.  
I went to customer service before checking in and they stamped my ticket to allow the extra bags without excess.  However the check in staff still took some persauding !  i think they get commission so they were pushing for excess baggage, but we got by in the end.  Ryanair aren't so cheap any more !!!


----------



## Bronte (6 Sep 2007)

It's very important that you book a bag under each person's name.  Do not make the mistake of thinking that you can pay for 5 bags and that you have 5 bags X 15 kilos = 75 even if their are 5 people in your party.  You have 15 kilos divided by 5 or 4 or 3.......

I would do as Sam H says and go to customer service or you could try ringing them and checking to see whether you can change it.  The Ryanair website is confusing on this as it is on all extra charges which imo is deliberate.   Also at one point the email print out from the web was different to the email confirmation.  One of them just listed the bags but not under a particular name so that might be the case here as well.  I guess what's important is what is on the computer screen at check in.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

Bronte said:


> The Ryanair website is confusing on this as it is on all extra charges which imo is deliberate.


I have never found their online booking form confusing in this regard. I always take my time and read everything twice on this and other airline sites just to make sure that I understand what I'm doing.


----------



## MUM2KIDS (6 Sep 2007)

Thanks everyone for your comments, the problem is that website states that max amount is 15kg per person.  The four bags I am bringing will exceed this ( 10 day family holiday!)

I will try ringing the call centre but I think there is an extra chrgae of €20 on this as well as the excess baggage. The email confirmation has all 4 bags alloacted to one person but as Sam H mentioned I will try customer service on the morning of the flight and see what can be done.  I am expecting to have to pay extra - as it is my mistake. 

Does anyone know Is the excess bags paid at the check in  desk or customer services?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

MUM2KIDS said:


> Does anyone know Is the excess bags paid at the check in  desk or customer services?


At check-in as far as I know.


----------



## Bronte (6 Sep 2007)

Clubman, the Ryanair website is complicated.  I too read everything twice on it as I know it is complicated and they are tweaking the rules every couple of months to just drive everybody mad.  No less than 2 people here today have had problems with it.  1. OP, 2 Sam H. Garbow was confused about the rules also and nearly all of us here today had to have a debate about something that should be really simple.  For G's sake it's an airline, you bring luggage, the mother has made a genuine simple mistake and is going to be penalised - how is that not complicated.  Just look at your 10.56 reply


----------



## zag (6 Sep 2007)

The confusing thing for many people is the fact that the 15kg limit is per person.

Most people would assume that since you are paying per bag, then the limit would apply per bag.  Yes, they state clearly in their terms and conditions that you are limited to 15kg per person, but that doesn't make it logical or sensible.

It would be different if you could book between 1 and 5 bags for the same cost - then it would make sense for the limit to apply per person.

Many people now, while appreciating the base value of the Ryanair product, are simply confused and apprehensive when making a booking and travelling with them.  The relatively regular change in terms and conditions don't help.  Yes, yes, they announce them, but the fact that they have changed a few times recently (now charging for using the check-in desk for example) gives people cause for concern in case they have inadvertently breeched one of the conditions and will face a charge, have to re-queue, be delayed, etc . . .

z


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

zag said:


> Yes, they state clearly in their terms and conditions that you are limited to 15kg per person, but that doesn't make it logical or sensible.


I disagree and find their terms & conditions and _FAQs _quite clear, logical and sensible.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

Bronte said:


> For G's sake it's an airline, you bring luggage, the mother has made a genuine simple mistake and is going to be penalised - how is that not complicated.  Just look at your 10.56 reply


I didn't reply at 10:56. My 10:*4*6 post was prompted by the fact that the original query was (in my opinion) not clear.


----------



## ubiquitous (6 Sep 2007)

Fwiw, 10:56 on my pc. (post #9)


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

ubiquitous said:


> Fwiw, 10:56 on my pc. (post #9)


On mine...


> Today, 11:56 AM


Guess it's down to local _PC _timezone/_DST _settings or something.


----------



## elcato (6 Sep 2007)

> I disagree and find their terms & conditions and _FAQs _quite clear, logical and sensible.





> Most people would assume that since you are paying per bag, then the limit would apply per bag. Yes, they state clearly in their terms and conditions that you are limited to 15kg per person, but that doesn't make it logical or sensible.


Not wanting to start a pedantic arguement here but I think what zag meant that the limit per bag assumption is a fair one and that their (RA) condition of limit per person is not sensible or logical. (You have made a valid reason in an earlier post for this however which RA could add to the T & C so it would make it more, ahem, sensible or logical).
I, personally, travel a lot by RA and, as what people here have said, I have to re-read the rules everytime because of new changes that come on board. I find this to be a bit iritating. 
Finally, I would like to thank all the RA bashers though for crying foul on every little change so that I'm aware of these as they happen. Keep up the good whinge


----------



## Guest127 (8 Sep 2007)

recently used ryanair to faro. people in the queue next to ours were charged for excess weight.Sent to another place at the airport to pay for it. overheard (like sardines so it was easy to overhear) the ryanair staff member stating that one of their bags was 15.5 kilos = overweight. there was a number of children with them and they each had very small bags. there didn't appear to be any leeway at all on behalf of the .5 kilo overweight. on the other hand I have used ryanair twice recently at on neither occasion has anyone even looked at my carry on case. either for size (within limit I know) or weight What I did like about the airport in fuerteventura is that they allowed everyone to weight their own bags at an vacant check in desk before joining the proper queue. Lots of swopping contents from one case to another  but I don't think the young guy on duty that morning ( not ryanair) was too bothered anyway. Then again he knew we all had 'pre weighed' out bags before joining the queue.


----------



## ACA (9 Sep 2007)

Back to OP, I did a similar thing when the baggage charges first came in - booked 2 cases under the lead passengers name, which was luggage for the 3 of us. Didn't realise that there was a problem til check-in. At the check-in desk in Cork, told that we were over by 10kg and would have to pay €8/kilo. Went to the Servisair desk and fully explained the error to the girl there - she was brilliant - she changed the bags on the computer for our return flight and stamped paid on the docket without taking any money. Have to say on this occasion commonsense prevailed!


----------



## europhile (9 Sep 2007)

It has always struck me that Ryanair check-in staff in Ireland and the UK adhere much more strictly to the rules than check-in staff in other countries who are not directly employed by Ryanair.


----------

